
The blind spot of science is the neglect of lived experience - tgragnato
https://aeon.co/essays/the-blind-spot-of-science-is-the-neglect-of-lived-experience
======
jjmellon
First time I've heard of the QBist interpretation of quantum mechanics
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_Bayesianism](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_Bayesianism)

